# NJ REPORT



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Caught 5 walleye 3 smallies 1 pike today.All small except the pike wass decent.Water temp 74-I can't beleive the amount of carp in this lake these last few years.Every time I would get shallow enough to see the weeds I would see carp(huge ones at that).Also they were surfacing all over the lake no matter what depth.I think they are having a negative affect on the lake because the fishing seems to have really gone down hill the last few years.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Carp...no I think they are more like subs out there. :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fished most of the day on Sakakawea and came over and fished for 90 minutes Saturday night on NJ. Pitched jigs/gulp twister tails. We came for smallies and found everything but. 4 walleyes (22.5,20,15.15 in.) 1 pike (30 in.) and a 19 in. largemouth. Wish we had more time.


----------

